# My first handcheck on ECIGSSA!



## Jenna Bartosch (5/7/17)

Super excited to be part of ECIGSSA!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9


----------



## Alex (5/7/17)

Jenna Bartosch said:


> Super excited to be part of ECIGSSA!



And we are glad to have you @Jenna Bartosch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/7/17)

Nice gear @Jenna Bartosch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/7/17)

Jenna Bartosch said:


> Super excited to be part of ECIGSSA!



Welcome @Jenna Bartosch , nice setup wish you many happy vapes on her.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

